# mcintosh pcb board repair in seattle area?



## agdetail (Jan 4, 2012)

have a mcintosh mc4000m 6 channel amp. 

the amp caught fire on part of the board and i am down 2 channels. it looks pretty charred. could be from a leaking capacitor. 

anyways i was wondering if there are any recommendations for repair shops that can graft on a new pcb and cut the charred portion out. 

i live in vancouver and seattle and would like to hand deliver it rather than ship it as it is very heavy. i contacted a few shops in vancouver and no one wants to attempt to fix it as it had fire damage. 

will need a repair similar to this.

https://hackaday.com/2014/11/13/extreme-repair-of-a-burnt-pcb/


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Can you post pics of your pcb damage?


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Did you ever find a shop for your repair? I’m looking for an amp repair person in the Seattle area, as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

